# Galaxy S2 Home taste problem, Garantiefall?



## TRIdimention (2. Mai 2012)

Hi,
hab leider nichts zu dem thema im Netzt gefunden, deshalb schreibe ich hier mal rein.
hab seit 6 Tagen mein Galaxy S2 und musste feststellen, dass sich der "Home Button" unter dem Screen doch sehr schwer Vergleich zu anderen S2 drücken lässt (hab schon verglichen). wenn man links drückt lässt er sich gar nicht bis sehr schwer runter drücken, rechts ist es in Ordnung. aber im Vergleich zu anderen galaxys s2 ist es schon minderwertiger. 
Frage: Kann ich bei einer solchen Sache die Garantie in Anspruch nehmen, oder sind die Chancen groß dass sie mich abweisen. immer hin hat das handy einen neuwert von fast 500 €!!!
Gekauft habe ich das Smartphone beim örtlichen Elektronikgeschäft

danke für Antworten!!!


----------



## Klarostorix (2. Mai 2012)

Solange die Taste einwandfrei funktioniert, wirst du dich schwer tun mit Garantie.


----------



## NexusEXE (2. Mai 2012)

Wo hast du denn das gerät gekauft?


----------



## TRIdimention (2. Mai 2012)

Bei Euronics


----------



## Combi (2. Mai 2012)

hingehen,ersatz(neues gerät) verlangen,oder von deinem rücktrittsrecht gebrauch machen.
das ist ein nicht voll funktionsfähiges gerät.ein defekt bahnt sich schon an..
tausch es jetzt,bevor es später kaputt geht,dann ist es zu spät..


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Mai 2012)

Ab zum Händler damit und bemängeln.
Vielleicht hast du Glück und er tauscht dir das Handy um oder er wird es zur Reparatur einschicken.


----------



## JackOnell (3. Mai 2012)

Ich würde auch wieder zu dem Laden fahren und es mal bemängeln.


----------



## Lightfire (3. Mai 2012)

Hin und das Gerät reklamieren dann wird es auf jedenfall eingeschickt, euronics selbst darf da keine hand anlegen wegen der Gewährleistung, allerdings wirst du mind. 2 wochen drauf warten dürfen. 
andere frage noch ist das G2 gerootet? dann soll samsung wohl alle Garantieansprüche für null und nichtig erklären wieso weis ich auch nicht hatten sie mir im t . gesagt bei mir hat sich durch ein hardware fehler das gerät beim android 4 update verabschiedet


----------



## Klarostorix (3. Mai 2012)

Naja, einen Defekt der Hometaste auf Softwaremodifikationen zurückzuführen, ist ja auch schon Samsung-like


----------



## Friendzoned (3. Mai 2012)

Ich hatte mal etwas ähnliches. Hatte auch das Galaxy S II beim "BlödMarkt" gekauft. Dort ging die Power-Taste ab und zu nicht richtig. Bin nach nach etwa einer Woche hin und habe den Mangel reklamiert. Der Verkäufer hat etwas rum gezickt und wollte es erst einschicken usw. (Anmerkung: Beim "BlödMarkt" sind die 14-Tage Rückgaberecht nur Kulanz)

Am Ende hat er es mir dann aber doch umgetauscht, gegen ein neues S II. 

An deiner Stelle würde ich zum Händler fahren und den Mangel mit dem Home-Button reklamieren. Ich denke Euronics bietet keine 14-Tage-Rückgabe an. Müssen sie auch nicht, ist ja nur Kulanz. Aber sie müssen den Mangel reparieren. Dazu sind sie verpflichtet. Dazu haben sie dreimal die Möglichkeit. Denn es handelt sich hier um eine "Leistungsstörung", siehe:

"Leistungsstörungen sind vorliegend, wenn der Schuldner nicht leistet,  nicht rechtzeitig leistet, fehlerhaft leistet oder bei der Leistung  Schutzpflichten verletzt. In solch einem Fall gibt man dem Gläubiger die  Möglichkeit zurückzutreten, oder wenn es sich um einen gegenseitigen  Vertrag handelt, auch von seiner Gegenleistung befreit zu werden." 
(Quelle: Deutsche Anwaltshotline - Rücktrittsrecht)

Du kannst aber nicht gleich vom Kauf zurücktreten. Wie schon oben geschrieben, wenn der selbe Mangel nach dreimaligem Reperaturversuch noch auftritt. Falls sie dir dann nicht den Rücktritt vom Kauf anbieten hilft nur ein Anwalt oder die Verbraucherzentrale.

Berichte doch weiter, nachdem du den Mangel reklamiert hast bei Euronics. Bin mal gespannt, wie die das lösen wollen. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## TRIdimention (3. Mai 2012)

Also sie meinten, solang er sich mittig drücken lässt ist alles in ordnung. Wenn es sich verschlimmert müsse es man einschicken
Der knopf ist halt eher rechtslastig, meiner meinung nach, insofern juckt mich das nicht mehr so


----------

